
Show HN: An emoji maker using React (DOM) and SVG (weekend project) - imedadel
https://jamstack.studio/emoji
======
imedadel
Hello HN! It's Sunday 8 PM here, and I've just finished my little weekend
project: an emoji maker using React and SVG.

I wanted to make this project in order to test out how far can I depend on
React, React DOM, and SVG for building and generating things while preparing
for my upcoming projects.

Most (or all?) other emoji bots or emoji generators depend on the canvas, and
thus, end up generating a non-scalable and non-editable image. This is why I
relied on SVG for this project.

Oh, by the way, I'm looking for a summer internship :)

